# Looking for a Guiness BBQ sauce



## fishhead (May 6, 2009)

Thinking about trying this on some prime rib, brisket, or pork raost in the smoker. Any ideas? thanks.


----------



## fire it up (May 6, 2009)

Guinness chipotle BBQ sauce...


[font=&quot]Chipotle Barbecue Sauce Recipe 
Serving Size : 1 3/4 cup [/font]

[font=&quot]1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 cup onion -- chopped 
2 tablespoons garlic -- minced
1 cup catsup
1/4 cup malt vinegar 
1/4 cup brown sugar -- packed 
1/4 cup strong brewed coffee 
3 tablespoons Guinness
2 tablespoons light molasses
2 tablespoons tomato paste 2 tablespoons dijon mustard 
2 teaspoons worcestershire sauce 
1 1/4 teaspoons chipotle peppers -- minced 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper -- ground[/font]
                   [font=&quot]Heat oil in a heavy large saucepan over medium heat. Add onion, garlic = and saut=E9 until tender (about 5 min). Add all remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer until slightly = thickened, stirring occasionally (about 25 min). Season with salt.

-----------------------------------------

Guinness BBQ Sauce...

[/font]1/2 c. Guinness draft beer
1-1/2 Tbs. yellow mustard
3 Tbs. Worcestershire Sauce
1/4 c. White vinegar
1 15 oz. can (1-3/4 c.) Tomato sauce
Salt to taste
2 TBSP brown sugar

Combine all ingredients except mustard in a sauce pan and heat over medium low heat. In a bowl, combine mustard with about 1/2 cup of sauce and mix thoroughly. Stir in mixture to sauce. Bring to a boil and allow it to simmer for at least a few minutes.

I would try the chipotle on a pork loin myself.


----------



## fishhead (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the recipes, this site and the people here have  it going on! Glad I joined.


----------

